

Google is a bully - codeinvain
http://pingjam.com/google-is-a-bully-or-how-to-abuse-developers/

======
elrod
Both google and apple are choking developers and innovation. There was a time
that we could build whatever we wanted and the only judge of our work was the
customer. These days, all the real estate is owned by google and apple. So in
order to get in front of a customer and have them decide whether they want our
app or not we have to make the landlords happy first. It's completely screwed
up and will kill all innovation.

------
elnorr
Is Apple kinder to developers than google? I always thought it was the other
way around but maybe apple's process you before publishing the app is kinder
than google's "shoot you in the back" attitude. At least with apple when you
are in - chances are that you will stay in...

------
robsmit
Can't believe google's treatment of developers. Having been through one of
these sessions myself I feel the pain. My solution? Move to ios. I did that a
year ago and have not had any surprises ever since

